# Need some advice about mexico.



## Guest (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey, I'm going to mexico in about a month and I am going to be bringing back some gear. just wanted to ask you guys what's the best way to get back across. Mail it, On feet, car, sling shot, paying mexican hoe's, or what. any advice will help. thanx.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2003)

You could mail it but here a a few points

These are the top ways that people have smuggled anabolic steroids across the border. The information offered is only for informational purposes. When reading the following, people must know and understand that there is no 100% guaranteed way to safely get steroids across any border. A person may have the best possible hiding places, plans or ideas, but if at the border one looks suspicious, or is subjected to a random check, Officials can tear the car apart from bumper to bumper, trying to find anything illegal. However, these are the top smuggling methods and have proved successful in the past. It is illegal to attempt any of these methods and they should never be used. The author, and anyone involved with this website, may not be held liable or responsible for any of the information given. It is at your own risk that you use these techniques, and it is best if you understand all laws and consequences before you attempt any illegal activities. Please keep this article to yourself.

People often consider driving to Mexico, or similar countries for one purpose, smuggling steroids back to their home country. Countries, such as, Mexico are so popular because of pricing, and availability. In Mexico, practically anyone can walk into a pharmacy and purchase any anabolic steroids without a prescription. Best of all, the steroids can be purchased for about a tenth of the price compared to the current street value in the United States.

A few points before I get into the techniques: When crossing the border, have shopping bags or something similar, so you have a reason to be in the country. If you are a big guy, wear baggy clothes, so it isn't obvious you were there for the steroids. Don't be afraid to ask for steroids when you are at the pharmacies, they get asked for steroids all the time. You must be aware of fakes, just because it is a pharmacy, there are still fakes available. When coming back across the border, be calm, if you are nervous, you will look suspicious. The following is a tip from a Hulkster Newsletter: After you buy your anabolics, change your clothes. The owner of the pharmacy might report you to the border because they will earn money for everyone they report.

1. Method one is a flat out bribe. Customs Officials in a country like Mexico aren't making a lot of money, and the country is poor in general. Several of the Officials will easily take a $500 or $1000 bribe. $500, or $1000 even, isn't too much money. Considering the thought of a Mexican jail, $500, or $1000 is cheap! I have heard of a few cases where this technique worked without any problems. However, if the bribe doesn't work, there will probably be additional charges added because of the bribe. This technique is risky, but I have only heard good feedback from this method. Be very discreet and cautious when trying this method!

2. This method is one of the more popular techniques, and has worked really well in the past. Shampoo bottles are emptied completely, STERILIZED, then filled with anabolic steroids. This can work really well because the liquid in steroids is thick and oily, it is very similar to shampoo, and it is hard to tell the difference. There are a couple problems associated with this method, but they do not involve going to jail: 1. It will be hard to find someone that will buy shampoo bottles filled with steroids. 2. If the bottle is not perfectly clean before the steroids are added, it can cause some serious problems. The substance will be dirty and have a very high risk of giving someone a serious infection.

3. Method three is the use of hidden compartments. All of hidden compartments are somewhat obvious to Customs Officials who know where most of these hidden compartments are placed. There was a recent case where, after the car was inspected, a hidden compartment was found under the car seat. That is one of the more obvious hiding spots in a car.

There is a method that allows easy access to the compartment, however, it may be found if the car is inspected. The front covering of the car seat is removed, then reattached with Velcro. The illegal substances are then hidden inside the seat and the Velcro allows easy access to the steroids. Another way to use a hidden compartment is to have a metal box (with the steroids inside), welded to the bottom of the vehicle. Of course, this would take a lot of work, the metal box would have look the same as the bottom of the car. The weld would have to appear to be clean and professional and the welder could possibly become aware or suspicious of your intentions.

4. The fourth technique is very clever and has worked well in the past. This method can also be combined with either of the two previous methods. It involves having someone very drunk, or pretending to be drunk in the back seat of the car. To add security and make the method work even better, the person in the back seat should stink, not only of alcohol, but of vomit, body odor, etc. Now the person can either have the anabolic steroids on them, possibly in the lining of their jacket, or methods 2 and 3 can be used. Customs will see a drunk, stinky, dirty man in the back seat and won't want to come in contact with the individual. They will more than likely just let the car cross the border without inspection. To make this work even better, the person in the back seat could be covered in fake/real vomit, and even have a pail filled will vomit beside them, that will really turn the Official off.

5. Method five would be the hardest to pull off, but by far the safest. This method has never been used by anyone, to my knowledge. This technique will be hard to set up, but here is how it works: It has to be done when it is fairly busy at the border. This method will work best if you make it so the car is behind a car with an older, innocent couple. Have all the anabolic steroids in a nap sack or something similar and add some hooks or clips that can very easily attach to something. When the border is nice and busy, and it doesn't seem like the car will be moving for a long time, pop the hood of the car, grab the nap sack, and head to the front of the car. Other cars will think the nap sack is a bag of tools. Get on your knees and stay low, attach the nap sack with the clips somewhere underneath the car in front. This may even be attempted at a rest stop or other stopover just before the border for additional safety. The older couple should pass through the border with ease, and the gear should make it safely across the border. Now the hard part. The older couple must be followed until either they stop at a rest stop, hotel, or their home. If you are lucky, they will stop at a rest stop or something similar for a few moments. When you have the chance, quickly go unhook the bag and you are home free. If you have bad luck, the old couple will end up driving all night and won't stop. In this case, you would have to drive all night and wait until they finally stop. In the end though, all the excess driving in exchange for your safety and peace of mind, would be well worth it. Yes this technique is far fetched, but when dealing with anabolic steroids, there are no easy ways out.

Extras. Most of the above techniques are used to get larger amounts of anabolics across the border. It is much easier to get a personal amount, that a large amount, and the consequences are less. One good technique is using a tube of toothpaste. The person would make the hole of where the toothpaste comes out a little larger so ampules can fit inside the toothpaste. Once at home, the person would simply cut the toothpaste open are recover the 5-10 amps. I can't remember where the original toothpaste idea came from, so I cannot give credit to that person. People also use different types of food, like salsa jars, etc.

Remember, it is always a risk to try and smuggle illegal substances across the border and if you get caught, you must suffer the consequences. There is no guaranteed way to cross the border safely, but these methods should surely help a great deal.

This article is for informational purposes only. The author of the website or anyone associated with the website may not be held liable or responsible for the information on the website. The author does not endorse any illegal activities or advocate using this article for any purpose, other than for information only.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bro, you get caught and you are gone to prison. If you are going to do it anyway then I would walk in on a busy holliday weekend and put it in your underware. I would buy something while you are there and come across with bags of things like shirts and stuff. Go ahead and have some drinks in one of the cantina's and go with some friends.

Or you can talk to the biggest guy at the gym and start from there. Black market stuff is really expensive but at least you wont go to prison. Test can run about $20.00 but on the street it can be anywhere from $150-$200. Hey the guy is taking the chances. But it adds up after the clomid, a nice stack. Needles are online. I wish it was that easy to order online.


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

LOL.

You've obviously thought about this in some detail Hackskii!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You have no idea Demon!

It is only a 2.5 hr. drive and want to go sooooo bad. Fun place too. Got some cheap birds for sale too.

Cheap. I could do the most massive cycle but dont have any hair on my gonads.........


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

Get yourself a source in your own country easy depending on where you live it ain't woth doing the time for . Let the big guys do the hard work.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It can be done legaly but you have to take alot of tests and my insurance does not cover it. They mail it to your door. Pharmacy grade human tess and all others are not underground all are FDA approved for human consumption. They have clomid, hcg, hgh, and deca, eq, tess all diffrent esters. But it is big money and bigger money than I have.


----------

